
SimCity, Part 1: Will Wright’s City in a Box - D_Guidi
http://www.filfre.net/2016/06/simcity-part-1-will-wrights-city-in-a-box/
======
erikb
Actually most of your article links seem interesting. Maybe you are not
posting at the right time or the other link posters have a list of upvoters
they can call in after posting to reach the front page. I like your articles
and like to see more. Don't get discouraged!

